# How will the earth be preserved?



## Jake (Jan 18, 2016)

There are some parts of Scripture that speak about the Earth being destroyed. II Peter 3:10 talks about the earth being burned up. Matthew 24:35 speaks of heaven and earth passing away. We have the coming new earth (and heaven), such as spoken in Isaiah 65:17ff and in Revelation. 

However, there is also spoken of an enduring of the earth. "The earth abides forever" (Ecc 1:4); "Who laid the foundations of the earth, that it should not be removed for ever." (Ps. 104:5); Psalm 119:90; etc. 

So in what sense is the earth abiding forever and never removed?


----------



## earl40 (Jan 18, 2016)

Much like Our Lord Jesus Who was raised in the same physical body the earth and universe will be suited and remade to encapsulate the spiritual bodies that inhabit that space. What this will be like I have no idea other than it will be tangible to the physical senses and suited to be in the immediate presence of our Risen Christ.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 18, 2016)

The way I understand it the earth will not be utterly destroyed and recreated, but rather subjected to extreme heat—possibly the whole surface burned away and removed, all toxins and pollutions of shed blood gone—and the surface, with perhaps even its inner structure recreated (for we have damaged the earth even into its depths).
But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up. Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness, Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat? Nevertheless we, according to his promise, look for new heavens and a new earth, wherein dwelleth righteousness. (2 Peter 3:10-13)​
Though the heavens may be destroyed and recreated—what a display of His majesty and power that would be!—we beholding this ourselves.


----------



## Vox Oculi (Jan 18, 2016)

It's also true that 'forever' is Biblical hyperbole and doesn't need to pause to make exceptions--the Amalekites(?) were "utterly destroyed," but 400 years later start causing trouble for Israel. Forever simply means that, barring intervention by God, it will remain as it is. Given this, the Bible's assertion that the earth 'will remain' is eminently justified by scientific reason.


----------

